# Fluval Spec V



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

This is my first nano tank. 

-Three pieces of Malaysian driftwood
-Pigmy Chain Sword, Echinodorus tenellus
-Echinodorus Parvflorus, Small Sword
-Cryptocoryne undulata
-Riccia Fluitans, attached to driftwood
-Cryptocoryne parva
-Water Wisteria

-Stock Lighting (I have a couple of TrueLumen Lunar LEDs I was thinking about adding)

-Small 10W heater inside filter box. Keeps temp about 75F

-Eco Complete Substrate

-Dosing Excel 

-6 Green Neon Tetras and 2 Octo Cats


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

looks good; you'll definitely need to upgrade the lighting with the plants you have in there now to ensure continued growth


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

You have nice start going here.


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. It looks like I will have a pair of Aphyosemion gardneri "Misaje" after this weekend too.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your welcome, that's nice to hear about the pair.


----------



## ownedbycats (Nov 27, 2012)

The crypts should be okay with the current light, as should the moss. The wisteria will be okay for a while, then melt. I think your sword is the same kind as mine. Relocate it to where it's directly under the LEDs and it should be okay. Again, will be slow growing, but will grow.


----------



## jbig (Jul 13, 2012)

I really like your scape!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

I lost one of the small cyrpt parva today. It more or less completely melted. The rest of the plants are doing good though. I think I was too rough with the parva while putting it in. I need a better set of tongs. with the ones I have they uproot the plant every time as I'm pulling them out if the substrate. Suggestions would be awesome if anyone has one. Maybe for another plant too. I was thinking some nya grass or something else that floats. I'll upgrade the light soon as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

Question.... If I was to put my tank on the table that gets morning sun light , would that be enough to where I don't need a new light fixture for the tank? I purposely didn't put it the for fear of too much and it growing algae. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## melanotaenia (Mar 26, 2013)

nwr2339 said:


> Question.... If I was to put my tank on the table that gets morning sun light , would that be enough to where I don't need a new light fixture for the tank? I purposely didn't put it the for fear of too much and it growing algae.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It is much harder to regulate natural lighting from outside and chances are you will be met with more algae problems if you go this as opposed to simply upgrading the stock fixture. 

I have seen a lot of people report algae "blooms" when positioning tanks near direct sunlight.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

I used to drive a Spec V, but I crashed it.... Teeheeheehee... 

But seriously, daylight almost always equals algae blooms, unless it's your sole source or you've experimented with previous setups in the same room and have masted the placement of a setup.

And as mentioned, it's much more controllable and easier to dial down or up to suit any changing plant needs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I assumed that was the case but I'm new to planted tanks still so it's always good to verify.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

nwr2339 said:


> I lost one of the small cyrpt parva today. It more or less completely melted. The rest of the plants are doing good though. I think I was too rough with the parva while putting it in. I need a better set of tongs. with the ones I have they uproot the plant every time as I'm pulling them out if the substrate. Suggestions would be awesome if anyone has one. Maybe for another plant too. I was thinking some nya grass or something else that floats. I'll upgrade the light soon as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sad to hear about the loss! Did u still keep it around? I heard as far as the rhizome is still there, it might come back!


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

As long as your tank doesn't get direct sunlight you shouldn't have problems with algae, especially with those Ottos on your side. Very nice setup though, looking forward to updates in the future.


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

Patson said:


> Sad to hear about the loss! Did u still keep it around? I heard as far as the rhizome is still there, it might come back!


I tried to save it but after i pulled off the mess of wilted leaves/roots it came out of the substrate and I couldn't get it back in. I really need a good pair of tongs. The ones I have don't work worth a crap and my fingers and way to big to gingerly get it back in.


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

I was in the right place at the right time this weekend and was able to buy a 13W Fluval Mini Compact Florescence for my Spec V. I attached it on the side so it is over the plants that need more light. The thing is so bright however I was wondering if I should just remove the stock light or leave it the way it is.


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

Starting today I am going to post a new pic every 5 days to document the growth/(decay lol) of my tank. I added the new light as you can see in the pick and I'm getting the feeling that the plants are going to really start flourishing. I'm doing a water change every other day and dosing with a bit of Excel.


----------



## vvDO (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice start, I just set up my spec V and the lights is almost non-existent. I am waiting on some eBay LED strips to either complement or replace the stock light.


----------



## nwr2339 (Jan 8, 2013)

Well I was going to post a pic every 5 days to show the progress but about two days later my Green Neons started showing ick. I proceeded to raise the temp to 86 for about 2 weeks. All the ick was gone for about 5-6 days so I removed the extra heater used to raise the temp as well as removed the plants that more or less completely deteriorated. The following 5 days everything was looking amazing again. fish were fine, the plants were flourishing but now I have a huge outbreak of snails, all of the neons have ick as well as the 2 oto cats. Between having ick again and the ridiculousness number of snails I'm about to cut my losses and start the whole tank. any suggestions? May try clout? With this small of a tank i am a bit afraid of using chemicals but I don't know what else to do.

I really don't want to mess with the plants though. They are all doing really good. Especially the bronze cryps that I added and the riccia fluitans on the driftwood. 

Maybe I should just pull the fish, treat them and then....just live with the snails? I HATE HATE HATE SNAILS!!!!! The only way one would have gotten in to start with must have been one getting caught in the net....a very small one. Have I mentioned I hate snails?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 2, 2013)

Two assassin snails will deal with the pests and they won't multiply. There's loads on eBay for cheap


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Any update? love the look of your tank


----------

